# Delonghi E310 not dispensing correctly...



## Eddzz!! (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had my Delonghi EC310 for over a year now and recently the thing is just proving difficult. I mainly stick to preground Illy and Lavazza espresso and had previously enjoyed good results. Recently, however, the machine is sluggish in producing the coffee. It simply drips through the spouts on the portafilter whereas before it flowed out. The crema is also inferior. It sounds to me like like the machine is struggling push steam through the grind and that water is backflowing in the machine? The pump also sounds like it's struggling. Any ideas? Is the grind too fine? I have descaled the machine a few times with some heavy descaler diluted in water. I've then pumped this through the machine several times... Still, the results are the same! Maybe it's time for a new machine


----------

